# 50 mile TT



## Cuchilo (29 May 2015)

Is it worth doing one just to get a time down on paper ?
The distance isnt a problem but at race pace hmmmmm ive not tried that .As im new to TTing would having a time for a 50 benifit me ?


----------



## Sharky (29 May 2015)

Yes
They hurt, but in many ways easier than a 10. You ride at a slightly lower tempo and you get a bit in the middle for about 75 minutes, when you really enjoy the racing. The first 20 minutes is always hard, until you get into a rhythm and the last 20 minutes can be torture.

Need to ride a few 25's, but if you can finish these strongly, then a 50 will be no problem.

Good luck
Keith

PS these thoughts are from memory. Not ridden a 50 for a few years now, but is on my bucket list to do a few more.


----------



## Cuchilo (29 May 2015)

My first and only 25 was cut down to 11 as the road was flooded . The next one is at the end of Aug i think but there is a 50 at the end of June . 
I think i might try doing 50 on the TT bike first and see how that goes !


----------



## busdennis (29 May 2015)

Will be doing my first 50mile TT 7th june.. will let you know


----------



## DCLane (29 May 2015)

I'm doing my first 50 in September, my first 25 in July and my first 15 next month.

Oh, and I did my first 10 last Sunday.

Let me know how you get on ... and suggestions please as well


----------



## Cuchilo (29 May 2015)

busdennis said:


> Will be doing my first 50mile TT 7th june.. will let you know


Ill wait until the 8th before i decide then


----------



## jazzkat (29 May 2015)

I've done a couple of 25s and quite enjoyed them, in a zen, get into the rhythm and be in the moment type way. 
I never fancied a longer one, a club mate suggested I have a go at a hundred but there was no way that was going to happen


----------



## Cuchilo (29 May 2015)

jazzkat said:


> I've done a couple of 25s and quite enjoyed them, in a zen, get into the rhythm and be in the moment type way.
> I never fancied a longer one, a club mate suggested I have a go at a hundred but there was no way that was going to happen


Thats the way i was thinking of a 50. Get into a rythem and push when you tbink you can , then give it some welly for the last 10.


----------



## jazzkat (29 May 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Thats the way i was thinking of a 50. Get into a rythem and push when you tbink you can , then give it some welly for the last 10.


For me, I could never gauge the 'slightly easier pace for a 25' and I used to ride the 25's at the same pace as my 10's. I reckon I could probably have gone harder on my 10's (even though it felt like I was turning myself inside out!). I doubt I could go longer time wise and it would bring in a whole new dimension of eating and drinking, but I guess that could make life even more interesting. It just wasn't for me. Respect to all those guys that can do it though. It's certainly a tough way to race.


----------



## busdennis (7 Jun 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Ill wait until the 8th before i decide then


todays the day. if I don't post again I didn't make it


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Jun 2015)

Good luck !


----------



## busdennis (7 Jun 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Good luck !


thanks.

finished with a time of 2 hours 14 mins 59 seconds (winner dipping under 2 hours by 30 seconds or so)
wasn't too bad, easier than doing 25mile TT x2 if that makes sense
I think they should become compulsory to all cycle chat members


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Jun 2015)

Thats fast ! Ive just been on a 60 mile club run and the pace felt like a TT to me  I checked the time at 50 and it was an hour on your time . It was a very hilly 60 though .


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Jun 2015)

busdennis said:


> thanks.
> 
> finished with a time of 2 hours 14 mins 59 seconds (winner dipping under 2 hours by 30 seconds or so)
> wasn't too bad, easier than doing 25mile TT x2 if that makes sense
> I think they should become compulsory to all cycle chat members



What event and course was that? 1:59:xx is a pretty slow winning time...


----------



## busdennis (7 Jun 2015)

Rob3rt said:


> What event and course was that? 1:59:xx is a pretty slow winning time...


club event no code.
the winner would do a 55min 25 mile TT on the v236


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Jun 2015)

Hmmmm 3700 ft of climbing may have added to my time


----------

